# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Quedada

## Coloclom

1231617391_wsMev-M.jpg1231626091_AHQXT-M.jpg280320111489.jpg1231626035_9bLPS-M.jpg1231618785_Yxbx2-M.jpg




El caso es que el equipo moderadorilitico vio oportuno reunirse en vista de la mala marcha del negocio. La mayoría de usuarios no pagan su cuota anual...

Aunque el problema gordo es que la mayoría de moderadores tampoco la pagan, y por tanto no fueron invitados...

Os dejo algunas fotos para daros un poco de envidia.

Por cierto, para quienes no me conozcan, yo soy el guapo; lo digo para que sea más fácil identificarme :P

----------


## Coloclom

1231642278_mVZ86-M.jpg1231639466_MmcG6-M.jpg1231632706_dZb4j-M.jpg1231632819_5sTsz-M.jpg1231631516_cccEe-M.jpg

----------


## Coloclom

1231663632_aRZwE-M.jpg1231655450_Dfzu5-M.jpg1231642773_XVW3i-M.jpg1231661967_CvqDE-M.jpg260320111445.jpg


Que buena la calçotada! Ritxi es buen cocinero!!! y buen tipo, y buen conductor, buen padre,... lástima que sea mal mago :P

----------


## Coloclom

260320111452.jpg260320111451.jpg260320111449.jpg260320111450.jpg260320111448.jpg

----------


## MagNity

que grande!!! ya te dejo a ti subir pues todas las fotos en este hilo...xDDD
podrias poner alguna del pato ladron de "calçots!!" jajaja....
me quedé con ganas de mucha más magia... la verdad, demasiadas pocas horas para tan magnifica compañia

----------


## Coloclom

260320111455.jpg260320111457.jpg260320111454.jpg260320111458.jpg260320111456.jpg

----------


## Coloclom

Pues sí, yo también me quedé con ganas de más! A Eidan y a Ritxi les disfruté más (sí, sed malpensados  :117: ) pero contigo se hizo corto. Espero que en la próxima ocasión tengamos más tiempo y más gente

----------


## Coloclom

270320111459.jpg1231645512_JttWC-S.jpg270320111462.jpg270320111461.jpg270320111460.jpg

----------


## Coloclom

270320111466.jpg270320111465.jpg270320111467.jpg270320111473.jpg270320111463.jpg

----------


## Coloclom

280320111477.jpg280320111475.jpg270320111474.jpg280320111476.jpg280320111478.jpg


Y el tal Luis_bcn se enteró que la gente se reunía y así como que no quiere la cosa apareció por allí!

A su favor decir: que aunque esté loco es un tio genial (hubo feeling y encamamos en la primera noche).

----------


## Coloclom

280320111489.jpg280320111484.jpg280320111486.jpg280320111488.jpg280320111479.jpg

Y sí, sí es lo que parece

O no...

----------


## Coloclom

280320111508.jpg280320111504.jpg280320111505.jpg280320111500.jpg

Y estas fotos son desde el Avión de vuelta a Asturias, solo para dar envidia. Que otra cosa no tenemos, pero mujeres y verde, asgaya!
Las mujeres no aparecen en la foto porque estaban en el aeropuerto esperandome :P


Y Edan tiene más fotos, a ver si las sube!!

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, pues ya sabemos quien es el que cierra temas cada vez que participa. A no ser que lo hayas cerrado tu...

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, por petición popular debido a la ignorancia, subo fotos.

 La quedada en si fuen un minifracaso y a la vez un exitazo; fuen un fracasillo, porque deberíamos ser más. Pero no pudo ser y algunos incluso por hechos absolutamente inesperados (Pulgas, me alegro de que no te pasara nada. Aunque el susto y el cabreo debió ser morrocotudo).

 Pero fue un exitaazo, porque los que pudimos estar disfrutamos de unos días mágicos. Y no lo dígo sólo por la magia, que también, si no por todo lo demás que, como sabéis, es lo más importante.

RIMAG0021.jpgRIMAG0030.jpgRIMAG0049.jpgRIMAG0039.jpg

Cómo véis y Colo ha dicho hubo amor entre todos  :001 302:   y hubo tiempo hasta para aprender  sobre otro tipo de cosas, como agricultura   :O11: .

----------


## eidanyoson

E incluso tiempo para inventarnos reglas nuevas para algunos juegos, o salir y disfrutar de los paisajes del Delta del Ebro

RIMAG0027.jpgRIMAG0044.jpgRIMAG0046.jpg

 Lo mejor de ser menos es que hubo tiempo para profundizar en conoceros. Y realmente, fue mejor de lo que podría esperar: sois fantásticos todos. Pero de verdad. De hecho esto ha servido para corroborar una teoría que incluso he soltado alguna vez por el foro: que la mayoría de los magos son gente más inteligente que la media. Y no me preguntéis por qué. Pero cuanto más magos conozco más me doy cuenta de que es así; y ninguno de vosotros sois la excepción.

 Quería desde aquí agradecer profusamente a Luisbcn y Ritxi y sus respectivas y sufridas mujeres el trato y el agüante que tuvieron que tener con gente tan plasta como yo  :001 302: .

 Estoy todavía que no me creo lo que he vivido así que por eso no me expreso ni medio bien jeje. :Cool1:

----------


## luis_bcn

pues decir que me lo pase genial , fui un infiltrado,xDD. a eidan ya  tenia el placer de conocerle a ritxi y a nity tambien  y al colacao lo conoci ( detras de su pinta de gigolo se esconde una buena persona ,xD ) aunque para el soy un friki de las cartas me cae bien.
p.d: yo ya subire mis fotos , fue un placer teneros en mi casa ,:P

----------


## Ritxi

La verdad es que si, empezamos con las cartas y las cuerdas y acabamos montando en el tractor y viendo playas  :001 005: 

Eso si lo pasamos genial  :001 302: 

A Eidan ya tenía el placer de conocerlo pero Colo fue una grata sorpresa a ver si la próxima quedada es por Asturias...

----------


## luis_bcn

una cosa que me ha hecho bastante gracia a sido lo de que los magos son ( ya que no me incluyo ) gente mas inteligente que la media ,ejjeje,yo soy la excepcion !!xDDD

P.D: os hecho de menos , .(

----------


## Ritxi

No lo has entendido porque es una broma inteligente  :O21:

----------

